# Fed-up with GM (paint chips)



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Chevy Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

matt_chew said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like help and comments on how to resolve this paint chip issue, please.


Man did you see the 234 post Thread from 2012. Many paint complaints!

*Similar Threads*



*Paint chips behind rear doors*

By cruze365 in forum General Discussion

Replies: 234Last Post: 06-11-2016, 06:43 PM​
*easy paint chips?*

By pandrad61 in forum Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior

Replies: 16Last Post: 02-09-2016, 09:39 PM​
*paint chips not getting any help from Chevy*

By mrs reid in forum General Discussion

Replies: 15Last Post: 09-03-2013, 12:28 PM​
*Paint Chips on Fenders and Elsewhere*

By OutOThsWrld in forum Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior

Replies: 8Last Post: 08-12-2013, 06:27 AM​
*2011 LT2 paint chips*


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rock chips are normal if the rear doors are misaligned. You should still be in bumper to bumper so have the body shop realign the doors. I had my doors realigned 2 times in the 1st year and maybe 1 more the 2nd year. 



Eddy Cruze said:


> Man did you see the 234 post Thread from 2012. Many paint complaints!
> 
> *Similar Threads*
> 
> ...


These all apply to a separate issue semi fixed in 2013. A 3m Strip was introduced below the doors but not all the way up to where the OP chips most likely are.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It's not just GM. Everyone is using an electroplating method to paint vehicles. It lets the manufacturers use less paint which saves them money. Every single one of the popular consumer brands have very thin paint. The exception being a Rolls Royce or similar expensive luxury vehicle.

The thing that sets car brands apart is the customer service. GM is NOT very good at that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> It's not just GM. Everyone is using an electroplating method to paint vehicles. It lets the manufacturers use less paint which saves them money. Every single one of the popular consumer brands have very thin paint. The exception being a Rolls Royce or similar expensive luxury vehicle.
> 
> The thing that sets car brands apart is the customer service. GM is NOT very good at that.


Yeah my Accord had rock chips from the 1st week to include the black inlay of the extremely expensive 19" wheels. Never in my life have I had rock chips on my wheels. I have possibly 30 or so between the hood, wheels and both fenders.

Most the issue in gen 1 was the doors being misaligned and worthless dealer add on splash guards. When the doors sink into the body they create a knife edge that promotes rocks to hit the dog legs square on vs at an angle. When you see armor on a tank it's at an angle to try and deflect the projectiles.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

The fix you'll get is the doors realigned properly, they will almost never repaint a portion of the vehicle.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You can easily reallign the door your self if they won't do it. They should. but all you have to do is adjust the latch on the car and move it out some. I had to do it on my 2011 but i also was able to get the dealer to fix the paint too. I put my own paint protection on it after they painted it. I used the door edge guards that you get with clear paint protection to protect that edge.


----------



## matt_chew (May 4, 2016)

Realign the doors? My doors are aligned flushed with the body of the car as they should be. Not really much leading edge chipping. My doors even have chips on them. It seems to me this is a manufacturing or more correctly a engineering design flaw. I understand normal rock chips, but this is absurd. There already is a tape strip on the edge which is just a bandaid that doesn't even cover the affected area.

I want to know how others have gotten their cars repainted. I accept the care and maintenance and rock chips happen... touch-up paint and mud flaps.

Still dealing with the runaround and nobody giving me a straight answer. The new revelation is the dealership told me that they won't help me because I was the second owner and I have to call GM customer service directly. Will keep you updated on the results. 2 months since first contact (4 total contacts) about paint chips and no headway.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

matt_chew said:


> Realign the doors? My doors are aligned flushed with the body of the car as they should be. Not really much leading edge chipping. My doors even have chips on them. It seems to me this is a manufacturing or more correctly a engineering design flaw. I understand normal rock chips, but this is absurd. There already is a tape strip on the edge which is just a bandaid that doesn't even cover the affected area.
> 
> I want to know how others have gotten their cars repainted. I accept the care and maintenance and rock chips happen... touch-up paint and mud flaps.
> 
> Still dealing with the runaround and nobody giving me a straight answer. The new revelation is the dealership told me that they won't help me because I was the second owner and I have to call GM customer service directly. Will keep you updated on the results. 2 months since first contact (4 total contacts) about paint chips and no headway.


Within an hour of owning the CRUZE when I took it home I opened the door against my small wooden garage and it chipped the door paint. This gave me a clue the paint was not nearly the quality of the Hyundai I previously drove. Through 3.5 years this CRUZE has done me well but I'm surprised the quality seems so marginal.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

So where these chip there when you bought the car? If not then maybe its the roads you are driving on. Manufactures are not resposible for paint chips from rocks. Yes on a new car they may take care of some that could happened before delivery or if there is a flaw. You bought a used car and your not going to get the same result from the manufacture or dealer if you didn't point them out when you bought the car. Yes you have warranty but the warranty does not cover paint chips.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A similar thread that may be instructive. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...nt-coming-off-cruze-less-than-1-year-old.html


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't gm come out with clear hockey stick looking 3m paint protection things to put on back by the rear doors and in front of the rear wheels?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the same issue on a 14, Paint is very thin


----------



## matt_chew (May 4, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> So where these chip there when you bought the car? If not then maybe its the roads you are driving on. Manufactures are not resposible for paint chips from rocks. Yes on a new car they may take care of some that could happened before delivery or if there is a flaw. You bought a used car and your not going to get the same result from the manufacture or dealer if you didn't point them out when you bought the car. Yes you have warranty but the warranty does not cover paint chips.


This post is not helpful pontiacgt. Maybe your next post can include information that will help with the ISSUE i am trying to resolve. I see this tread heading down the same direction as the others. Pointless rhetoric with few helpful post that lead to resolution. Thanks for your response.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> Didn't gm come out with clear hockey stick looking 3m paint protection things to put on back by the rear doors and in front of the rear wheels?


Yes, ours has that.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

matt_chew said:


> This post is not helpful pontiacgt. Maybe your next post can include information that will help with the ISSUE i am trying to resolve. I see this tread heading down the same direction as the others. Pointless rhetoric with few helpful post that lead to resolution. Thanks for your response.



You obviously don't get what i'm saying,GM is not resposible for paint chips. They added the cover on later models because they saw it causing problems as a way to satisfy owners. If you car you bought used doesn't haven't the film maybe the car was wreck and were not replaced. My 2011 didn't have it and then i noticed it on the later years. Reason i put my own on. They repainted mine because it was a brand new car and admitted it was a issue but would only do it once. That's why i put my own protection on. GM has no reason to fix the paint on second hand vehicle. GM probably is not responding because the dealer entered the request in the system with the Vin number and saw a response already. I'm just assuming you sent the message to GM people with your VIN number. However you are asking for something to be fixed on a used vehicle that is not covered under any of the new car warranties. Now the dealer could do it if they wanted to do but they have no obligation to do it. You should at least be glad its rust proof because on many other makes it would rust by the first rain that hits the chipped paint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you have pictures of where it's chipped? That would help us understand more vs where we are right now.


----------

